# ,  / > Ten-Tec >   TEN-TEC ARGONAUT-V

## R6DP



----------


## RX3M

QRP-,  , 
34 -    ..    25 ,
 -,    .
73!rx3mb

----------


## RX3M

PSK ready, 
   . -  ,
 AUX    ,  
  .  HRD, 
 .   .
73!rx3mb

----------


## RX6MR

... ,   3    50 ..
     ..         ???

----------

